# A brand new 35k Toyota hybrid for rideshare?



## NJ Cowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.

I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.

This SUV is priced from about 32k to 40k and looks a bit like a smaller Lexus SUV. 

While it is a nice and sharp looking vehicle, l was wondering why anyone would want to beat up a brand new expensive car such as this doing rideshare. My quick math of a 150k lifespan divided by 35k was $.25 a mile in depreciation costs alone BEFORE gas, insurance, maintenance , repairs, tires, etc.

I'm not the brightest bulb on the tree by any stretch of the imagination, but my initial reaction is that this is a terrible financial decision and the supply of math challenged ants is infinite.

I subscribe to the theory of using an older fuel efficient vehicle for this gig. This ant in question could have gotten a new Corolla Hybrid for 13k less with 25% more MPGs. That would still be a less than ideal choice for rideshare IMO, but hey at least the pax will be happy getting transported in a brand new higher end car.

I was wondering if you seasoned old timers agree with my opinion that this is a really poor decision.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


A 3 year old vehicle could have 
been purchased w alot more depreciation taken off already. 
They dont pay enough to be
losing money like that
Its sure not going to be paid for w tips


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

It's gonna look like a 7 year old car after 1 year


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The term new should never be used in regards to a vehicle for RS driving.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I was wondering if you seasoned old timers agree with my opinion that this is a really poor decision.


Yeah but can you fit a dead dear in the back?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I am done with older cars. I think you can make it work if you own two cars but I'm just renting from Avis now. Its expensive but I can work everyday and not worry about the car breaking down and some place taking a week to get it fixed. For instance, I hit a pothole and bent a rim. With the rental, I changed the tire, drove to the agency and got another car immediately. It would take several days to get back on the road with my Mazda. 
I would have no issue with using a new or used tesla with uber. The estimated .06 cents a mile operating cost can't be beaten.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

TBone said:


> I am done with older cars. I think you can make it work if you own two cars but I'm just renting from Avis now. Its expensive but I can work everyday and not worry about the car breaking down and some place taking a week to get it fixed. For instance, I hit a pothole and bent a rim. With the rental, I changed the tire, drove to the agency and got another car immediately. It would take several days to get back on the road with my Mazda.
> I would have no issue with using a new or used tesla with uber. The estimated .06 cents a mile operating cost can't be beaten.


Your logic is.....interesting. Renting, is the absolute worst scenario. You've clearly never owned (or knew anyone who does) own a Tesla. your effectively driving for the r/s gangsters, AND getting bent over by the rental company. You are valuing your time at what?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TBone said:


> I am done with older cars. I think you can make it work if you own two cars but I'm just renting from Avis now. Its expensive but I can work everyday and not worry about the car breaking down and some place taking a week to get it fixed. For instance, I hit a pothole and bent a rim. With the rental, I changed the tire, drove to the agency and got another car immediately. It would take several days to get back on the road with my Mazda.
> I would have no issue with using a new or used tesla with uber. The estimated .06 cents a mile operating cost can't be beaten.


I'm curious, how much is the rental per week? What if any are the mileage limits? What are your responsibilities in the event of an accident?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

At the moment I'm Ubering with a 2008 Toyota Yaris. The value of the car is $4k tops.

The last car I used was a Camry Hybrid. Bought for $3,900 with 222,000 miles and sold to an insurance company when it was totalled at 347,000 miles for $5,700. So depreciation on it was -$0.014 cents per mile. I earned 1.4 cents in appreciation every mile I drove it. 🤣 That was not a usual occurrence, though. If I had sold the car at 347,000 miles, it would have been worth around $2,800 - depreciation would have been less than 1 cent per mile.

There were no breakdowns in the time I owned the car; I just kept putting tyres on it and the oil changed, and I serviced the front brakes once.

Having said that, I don't think there's anything wrong if people want to spend tens of thousands to have a new car to ride around in, or to rent a newer car, either for private use or for ridesharing. People spend their money on all kinds of things that make them happy. For me, though, maximising profit is the most important thing in ridesharing.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

If you rent from Uber or Lyft....it’s a modern day version of sharecropping. 

I checked into it when my car was in the shop, with Lyft there is only certain times of the day allotted for it, and one location. I would have had take a day off of work to go get it. I’m pretty sure you can’t turn any rides down renting from them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

teh744 said:


> If you rent from Uber or Lyft....it's a modern day version of sharecropping.


It think it's ok for very short term, for example if you're between vehicles and just need one for a couple of weeks. Other than that, if you're concerned about making a profit, it's a bad idea.

In this area the rental is $225 per week for unlimited mileage. Most guys would probably think that all they have to do is go out each week and drive until they've grossed $225 and that's the car paid for. Not so - in order to earn that $225, you'll burn $25 in gas, so the weekly earnings you need to clear before you make any profit are $250. It's brutal.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TBone said:


> For instance, I hit a pothole and bent a rim. With the rental, I changed the tire, drove to the agency and got another car immediately. It would take several days to get back on the road with my Mazda.


You should have a full size spare (or two) even if you don't do rideshare. (But especially if you do)

One can be had for $20-$40 at a junkyard. I always replace the doughnut tires with a full size rim and spare.

You could just have easily dented that rim in your car at the worst possible time. For rideshare drives the benifits are self explanatory.

Driving 100 miles in the rain on the expressway with a doughnut tire isn't fun.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I was wondering if you seasoned old timers agree with my opinion that this is a really poor decision.


Most drivers think using a new car for Uber is silly. It just depends on your needs and goals. I bought a new car and use it on weekends for Uber. That makes the payments, insurance, charging, and even buys groceries for the week. I am not trying to pay my mortgage with the income though.

btw, the guy is likely to get a lot more than 150K miles out of that car.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

2009 dodge grand caravan, 109k miles, paid 5k for it. I've driven it for 1 year, 32k miles. Battery, 2 used tires, brakes all around , 3 oil changes. Down maybe 8 hours. It's worth 3500 to 4k now so perhaps I'm all in at $2300 for the year or roughly 7 cents a mile. That's 10 weeks worth of lease payments yet I've had it the whole year and can do xl with it (makes up for the crappy mileage). Also, i get incentives to drive from Lyft which they typically skimp on if you lease. Furthermore, i need to be able to switch between the companies depending on which one is paying better that hour. So locking into a lease would cost me a fortune.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> In this area the rental is $225 per week for unlimited mileage


Holy crap. That's $11700 per year.

A 5000 car that last two years would save someone $13k assuming less than $5400 per 2 years in insurance/registration /permits/ect & basic maintenance and $0 resale value. Even if the car only lasts 18 months..

Even with some downtime for a repair, I can't see renting a car being viable.

Hell, if it dies after around 6 you'd break even.

$225 ×26 weeks= $5,850.00

Wow.

I go with a buy here pay here place before I rented. Holy shit man.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I go with a buy here pay here place before I rented. Holy shit man.


+ you get that nasty tax bill at the end of the year
Yikes


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


Simply put, their idiots!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Also, i get incentives to drive from Lyft which they typically skimp on if you lease.


Yes, I think Lyft also pays _less_ per mile/min if you rent a car through them for some strange reason, as well as scalping drivers with the exorbitant rental rates . :roflmao:

Talk about double penetration.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, I think Lyft also pays _less_ per mile/min if you rent a car through them for some strange reason, as well as scalping drivers with the exorbitant rental rates . :roflmao:
> 
> Talk about double penetration.


Ummm...yeah. Better ease off the internet smut for a bit. K?....Good!&#128076;


----------



## NJ Cowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, I think Lyft also pays _less_ per mile/min if you rent a car through them for some strange reason, as well as scalping drivers with the exorbitant rental rates . :roflmao:
> 
> Talk about double penetration.


Do they use lube for either or both types of penetration?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NJ Cowboy said:


> Do they use lube for either or both types of penetration?


Lube isn't best for the Lyft community.



_Tron_ said:


> Most drivers think using a new car for Uber is silly. It just depends on your needs and goals. I bought a new car and use it on weekends for Uber. That makes the payments, insurance, charging, and even buys groceries for the week. I am not trying to pay my mortgage with the income though.


That is my point - new car buyers will be paying a handsome premium to have the car over used, and if people are happy to pay that then more power to them. Everyone's different.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NJ Cowboy said:


> Do they use lube for either or both types of penetration?


Not a chance! Ouch!!!&#128562;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That is my point - new car buyers will be paying a handsome premium to have the car over used, and if people are happy to pay that then more power to them. Everyone's different.


Right. And I'm gonna do a rinse & repeat when I get my Tesla. Some people rent out their Tesla to strangers on Turo to help make payments. That is what seems crazy to_ me_. I want to be right there to manage the strangers in my car. To each his own. ;>


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Paid $6,400 for my used car.
220,000 miles is 3 cents a mile.

While a New Venza will get a lot more miles and you will save in fuel costs you will also be paying more for insurance.
Drivers who go new car or rentals are the "I can't do math" peeps.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Renting, is the absolute worst scenario.


True. But that only requires a credit card that isn't maxed out, right? Buying one requires a bit more than that and a lot of people just don't have any of the things. Or don't have enough.

What comes ro the couple mentioned in the OP, everybody's situation is different. Maybe it works for them for what they are looking to get out of it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

A $225 rental would make sense if it paid more than normal lyft fares.

HOWEVER with it paying less it makes zero sense at all.

Against all ridiculous logic I paid a grand total of $306 renting taxis in the last 7 days.

But that came with commercial insurance, and i kept all of the fares I made after the rental/gas/tolls.

$306
($120 X 2, and $66 X 1)

Monday/tuesday
$390 gross
-120 rental
-25 (gas/tolls)

Friday evening/Friday night.
$290
120
-20

Saturday night/sunday morning
$205
-$66
-20

$885 (total revenue)
-$371 (total expenses)
$514 profit

I don't think i could make $514 in total revenue on uber/lyft around here in a week... I really doubt it with covid dragging everything down.

And the cab company took 42% of my fares grand total for the week, while providing the car.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Some people rent out their Tesla to strangers on Turo to help make payments. That is what seems crazy to_ me_. I want to be right there to manage the strangers in my car.


I've never understood the whole Turo stuff. -o: Unless I had a vehicle or two that are clearly extra for me and I don't really care for them, I could see myself doing that. Then again, when I have those, I flip them, not rent them. Much easier.

Would never do it with a vehicle that I actually care about and want to own and drive long term. Nuh-uh...


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Buying a new car is always dumb....gig on the side just makes it less painful


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

NJ Cowboy said:


> .....
> 
> I was wondering if you seasoned old timers agree with my opinion that this is a really poor decision.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


OMFG! Everyone, listen... Someone on their side of the family died and they inherited some money. What better way to invest in your future. 
New shiny car, new shiny rs decals, new phone, along with some new underwear... Only a day later to be followed by a deactivation email for inappropriate behavior. &#129315;

Honestly, if they're that stupid, let 'em have their full rideshare experience.&#128293;&#128514;&#128293;

Make sure you watch the video till the end...bonus at the end and cleaning fee not included.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberPete1911 said:


> OMFG! Everyone, listen... Someone on their side of the family died and they inherited some money. What better way to invest in your future.
> New shiny car, new shiny rs decals, new phone, along with some new underwear... Only a day later to be followed by a deactivation email for inappropriate behavior. &#129315;
> 
> Honestly, if they're that stupid, let 'em have their full rideshare experience.&#128293;&#128514;&#128293;
> ...


I remember that one, LA right. That's when you burn the car and report it stolen.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I remember that one, LA right. That's when you burn the car and report it stolen.


Yep...and with those two hood rats and what they left in the car, best option is to burn it.

The crazy part is that it was that drivers first day out and first ride...&#128518;


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Holy crap. That's $11700 per year.


Just over $14100 a year for an avis rental here with insurance added. $272.73 a week. Cheap when you can't work because the mazda dealers here are horrible and can't fix anything on a car in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


On the surface it does not make sense. Most likely in any scenario it does not make sense. In some very remote scenarios it could possibly make sense.

A couple years ago there was a younger guy using his brand new F-150 for rideshare in my area. Every time I saw him picking up people I just shook my head. After about 3 months I did not see him doing rideshare any more. After about 6 months I never saw the truck on the road again. I guess he could have moved. I'm thinking the truck was repo'd.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> On the surface it does not make sense. Most likely in any scenario it does not make sense. In some very remote scenarios it could possibly make sense.
> 
> A couple years ago there was a younger guy using his brand new F-150 for rideshare in my area. Every time I saw him picking up people I just shook my head. After about 3 months I did not see him doing rideshare any more. After about 6 months I never saw the truck on the road again. I guess he could have moved. I'm thinking the truck was repo'd.


Ohh man, there's A LOT of repos this day and age... Some repos are funnier then others.&#128514;


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

On the surface it does not make sense. Most likely in any scenario it does not make sense. In some very remote scenarios it could possibly make sense.


FLKeys said:


> A couple years ago there was a younger guy using his brand new F-150 for rideshare in my area. Every time I saw him picking up people I just shook my head. After about 3 months I did not see him doing rideshare any more. After about 6 months I never saw the truck on the road again. I guess he could have moved. I'm thinking the truck was repo'd.


⛽ Gas had to be killing him....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

teh744 said:


> On the surface it does not make sense. Most likely in any scenario it does not make sense. In some very remote scenarios it could possibly make sense.
> 
> ⛽ Gas had to be killing him....


I'm sure it was, he had bigger/wider tires on it and it was lifted some. Bet he was getting around 10 miles to the gallon in that thing.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I'm sure it was, he had bigger/wider tires on it and it was lifted some. Bet he was getting around 10 miles to the gallon in that thing.


What an idiot!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


The flip side is (or was?) the employed commuter.

I've known some people with brand new and/or fancy vehicles, doing rideshare. This was pre-COVID. They had full time jobs, and did rideshare after work using DF to go home.
(broken DF arguments aside!)


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TBone said:


> Just over $14100 a year for an avis rental here with insurance added. $272.73 a week. Cheap when you can't work because the mazda dealers here are horrible and can't fix anything on a car in 1-2 weeks.


Christ, how often does your Mazda break down that its economical to spend 14k /year on a rental?

1175/month, wow.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


that hybrid will outlast the driver in rs and still be going in a decade time.
it'll go through 1 battery replacement but that about all you'll be fixing up on it with hybrid reliability these days.



Boca Ratman said:


> Christ, how often does your Mazda break down that its economical to spend 14k /year on a rental?
> 
> 1175/month, wow.


depends if you got a lemon or not. Drove a taxi driver one time a couple of years back and his buddy bought a brand new mazda 6 for a cab and it ended up costing him over 50k for the life of it. Parts gets expensive when you got little parts that break and have enough of them break and paying for the labour to replace them it easily comes up costing more then the car itself many times over. Plus months and months of down time in loss revenue as it in the workshop & waiting for parts.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Christ, how often does your Mazda break down that its economical to spend 14k /year on a rental?
> 
> 1175/month, wow.


This is the "appeal to worse problems" fallacy. Something is acceptable (rip-off rental car) because there are worse problems (Mazda that is unreliable).

The simple solution, obviously, in this case would be to dispose of the Mazda and obtain a reliable vehicle.


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

3k old pissed prius with 200k miles


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Simply put, their idiots!


You're idiots too


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> You're idiots too


Why? Wait, let me guess. You're driving your new car into the ground for pennies, right? Newsflash - it's called "borrowing against depreciation." Google it. &#128077;


----------



## TouchMe (Aug 21, 2019)

im probably going to buy a BRAND NEW honda insight for 25K ish when my current beater explodes and I dont care one bit
. The 50MPG it gets is more than double what i get with my current car and will pay for the car itself over time (im in CA so the gas savings for me will be massive)

wont be doing much rideshare though mostly delivery


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


Did you say young couple? Neither of them don't understand the difference between want and need. That's the problem.

Personally, I would buy a 5 to 7 year old car n drive till it dies. In my case, die is only if it gets totalled. Any parts can be replaced.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TouchMe said:


> im probably going to buy a BRAND NEW honda insight for 25K ish when my current beater explodes and I dont care one bit
> . The 50MPG it gets is more than double what i get with my current car and will pay for the car itself over time (im in CA so the gas savings for me will be massive)
> 
> wont be doing much rideshare though mostly delivery


Just think how much you'd save/make if you bought a used one for 12k


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Common to see this crap here. its not even an xL no one even talks about that. during covid xl's rule , do to social distance at a higher but still low rate.
new car .070 cents a mile...nuts.
i see only one way to do this,
guy is on SSS has bad back or D.A and wants the car for family, has big check each month coming in and wants $300 a week only..
and will put 2 days a week miles on car.
also 3 years ago buying a new car in a hot market was no as stupid. as pay was alot more we got $1.01 mile. when i started $01.79 a mile and $10 cancel fee's so easy to earn $700+ friday sat and sunday. surge only driver . i was , as it came on every 10 mins.
i was that guy who brought a $20,000 new car. its a 2015 with 77k on it as i swapped platforms. back them you could make your payments and pay $1000 xtra a month with only $200 a week. i paid mine off in a little over 1 year. but imho a 2010 pruis for $6k is the way to fly


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Couldn’t you write off that deprecation on a new car if you use the actual expense method?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

In Orlando they would never make back the $35K. Not with our joke pay of .50/mile, or whatever it is. I guess things could change and the pay could go up. Maybe they know something we don't. Maybe they sell antiques on the side and do rideshare for entertainment.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Why? Wait, let me guess. You're driving your new car into the ground for pennies, right? Newsflash - it's called "borrowing against depreciation." Google it. &#128077;


LOLs I have run through the actual math of owning and operating a newer model rig several times here on the board. I know all my numbers. My Profit margin in 2018 was 57.3% driving a 2014 Kia Sorento. In 2019 my profit margin fell to 51.3% due to an accident total of a RS vehicle and subsequent purchase of a lightly used 2019 Kia Sorento. In both cases I grossed around $70,000 of almost tax free cash flow and over 35,000 of pure profit.

You can keep your Hyperbole to yourself


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> LOLs I have run through the actual math of owning and operating a newer model rig several times here on the board. I know all my numbers. My Profit margin in 2018 was 57.3% driving a 2014 Kia Sorento. In 2019 my profit margin fell to 51.3% due to an accident total of a RS vehicle and subsequent purchase of a lightly used 2019 Kia Sorento. In both cases I grossed around $70,000 of almost tax free cash flow and over 35,000 of pure profit.
> 
> You can keep your Hyperbole to yourself


Divided by how many hours? DOH! 
Guess you missed that one! 
Lemme' guess $9 p/hour avg. Way to go!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Divided by how many hours? DOH!
> Guess you missed that one!
> Lemme' guess $9 p/hour avg. Way to go!


I don't get hung up on pay per hour, it is a fake number. For example I can get home at 2:00 AM Friday night, stay logged onto the app and go to bed. Lucky if i get another ping by 2:00 PM Saturday. Do I count those 12 hours when I figure pay per hour? What about the 2-3 hours I sit at home in the evening with the app on waiting for a ping, do those hours count?

I log on every week day at 5:00 PM, drive home from my day job. Get home make diner do a few things around the house and between 6:30 and 7:30 I may get a few rides. Go back home and the next batch will come from 9:15 to 10:30. I log off at 11:00. So in those 6 hours online I way actively be working 2-3 hours a night. So what do I count 6 hours or 3 hours.

My matrix is always earnings per mile driven. That is how i know if I am making money or not.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I don't get hung up on pay per hour, it is a fake number. For example I can get home at 2:00 AM Friday night, stay logged onto the app and go to bed. Lucky if i get another ping by 2:00 PM Saturday. Do I count those 12 hours when I figure pay per hour? What about the 2-3 hours I sit at home in the evening with the app on waiting for a ping, do those hours count?
> 
> I log on every week day at 5:00 PM, drive home from my day job. Get home make diner do a few things around the house and between 6:30 and 7:30 I may get a few rides. Go back home and the next batch will come from 9:15 to 10:30. I log off at 11:00. So in those 6 hours online I way actively be working 2-3 hours a night. So what do I count 6 hours or 3 hours.
> 
> My matrix is always earnings per mile driven. That is how i know if I am making money or not.


If you ignore how many hours you are in your car, working the app, then you are only lying to yourself. Your choice.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If you ignore how many hours you are in your car, working the app, then you are only lying to yourself. Your choice.


I openly admit I am logged into the app on average 70 hours a week. Last time I kept track I was actually in my car 27 hours a week. That is my point, what number do you use to keep track of your hourly rate?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> My matrix is always earnings per mile driven.


This. :thumbup:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Divided by how many hours? DOH!
> Guess you missed that one!
> Lemme' guess $9 p/hour avg. Way to go!


Dollars per hour is a failed metric for measuring success in most any business. I have 5 time as as many hours I make zero as I do making 100. My operating cost per mile is .47 I average 3.8 days driven per week per annum. I average driving 9.3 hours per day driven I average 68 dead miles per day. My average fare is $31.04 My average daily take is $341.1.7 I drive XL and X in Seattle Market. 80% of my fares come out of the same 20 doors.

That was all pre covid. My last fare was march 13 2020.

I am good at everything I do.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Dollars per hour is a failed metric for measuring success in most any business. I have 5 time as as many hours I make zero as I do making 100. My operating cost per mile is .47 I average 3.8 days driven per week per annum. I average driving 9.3 hours per day driven I average 68 dead miles per day. My average fare is $31.04 My average daily take is $341.1.7 I drive XL and X in Seattle Market. 80% of my fares come out of the same 20 doors.
> 
> That was all pre covid. My last fare was march 13 2020.
> 
> I am good at everything I do.


Maybe. Maybe not! You can never completely discount how many hours your ass is in the drivers seat. If you still want to, then also ignore how good it feels to get out of it!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

amos69 68 dead miles is very poor imho. keep seat full. dead miles go down...driver over 6 years..its hard as some fares are so low. i hear seattle market pays better . we are 074.6 cents x and about $1.00 xl a mile plus comfort


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If you ignore how many hours you are in your car, working the app, then you are only lying to yourself. Your choice.


He clearly said he logs on and goes about his normal business. I do the same thing. I am sometimes online 8-12 hours l hours and do no rides or 1.








I don't figure $/hour either.

Those hours I wouldn't figure into my per hour pay. I have to make a trip to my office 50 miles away, I have DF set and for comfort & xl only AND I'll only accept a 45+ request.

Now if I was downtown on a fri evening/late night yeah, all the hours I'm out doing rides or offline laying for a surge should count. Regardless, chances are if your $/mile are good your $ per hour will be also.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> amos69 68 dead miles is very poor imho. keep seat full. dead miles go down...driver over 6 years..its hard as some fares are so low. i hear seattle market pays better . we are 074.6 cents x and about $1.00 xl a mile plus comfort


I live 27 miles from the nearest store










is my front yard1. I have to accept those miles + most days. On a rare day I catch someone nearby going to the AP or work from out in the boonies but it is less than once a month1.



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Maybe. Maybe not! You can never completely discount how many hours your ass is in the drivers seat. If you still want to, then also ignore how good it feels to get out of it!


Buy a rig with better seats! Mine are Fabulous!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I live 27 miles from the nearest store
> 
> View attachment 556349
> 
> ...


Yeah, ok. And your "rig" gets what, 15mpg? &#128528;


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Oic cool. Nice clean living. What city are u near. I spoke from driving in pa. Near and in citys. It's a whole different game. Where long trips are very bad trips. Like airport to nyc 107 miles. Bad ride


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

bobby747 said:


> Where long trips are very bad trips. Like airport to nyc 107 miles. Bad ride


Not unless you get a return fee. 107 miles = $100 - $150 fee. If the pax refuses, they can cancel. Simple. Done. Finito!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

You will get deactivated for that guido


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yeah, ok. And your "rig" gets what, 15mpg? &#128528;


I average 24

What the F is your problem You just here to troll or perhaps write a story and stalk people?



bobby747 said:


> You will get deactivated for that guido


I have not. I always ask for a return fee for trips outside my work zone except Tacompton


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I average 24
> 
> What the F is your problem You just here to troll or perhaps write a story and stalk people?
> 
> ...


Nope. Mentioned as permissible in the TOS. I ask for a return fee on every long trip, and get it 8/10 times.



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Nope. Mentioned as permissible in the TOS. I ask for a return fee on every long trip, and get it 8/10 times.


As for your 24mpg, really? Even on XL, that's horrible, let alone X and proves your math is skewed. 45mpg here.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Nope. Mentioned as permissible in the TOS. I ask for a return fee on every long trip, and get it 8/10 times.
> 
> 
> As for your 24mpg, really? Even on XL, that's horrible, let alone X and proves your math is skewed. 45mpg here.


Stupid people say stupid things


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Stupid people say stupid things


True. That applies at times, to everyone here. ☺


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> True. That applies at times, to everyone here. ☺


Good to have you back


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well u just joined. I been driving 6 years over 20k rides.
I am not sure of the tos. What city u in.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Well u just joined. I been driving 6 years over 20k rides.
> I am not sure of the tos. What city u in.


Been 3-4 years since it was mentioned in the TOS but it used to be, and if you only use it when pulled way out of market they cannot legally terminate you because you are heading out of market. However YMMV

Seattle market

I think Guido is in Portland now, but its been a while since I checked on his stalker self


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you. Ditto! &#128077;


Amos69 said:


> Good to have you back


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

NJ Cowboy said:


> one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car


That's. @@@@ing. FUNNY!


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

lmao
35K / .60 a miles is 58,333 miles

LMAO

a 1-10K XL vehicle is the only way to make anything above minimum wage at $1.10 a mile it can be done

anything less youre a loss leader a mope, you dont get it till you need a $200 radiator, a new winshield from a rock, pick up a nail, or worse.... then you figure out you worked the last few months to fix what would never been broken or for free doh

96% fail for a reason though

35K id get a 2020 pacifica sure wouldnt use it for this gig though a 2010 town and country now thats the sweet spot haha thatll give ya 4 years of eligibility

a credit score in the 600s and $400 cash walks you off a lot with a 10K car and a 5 year lease less than $450 a month or $15 a day and builds your credit if it needs it

$400 cash gets you a 10K+ vehicle, why anyone would get a 35K prisus for ride share? beyond me but its a dog eat world its all about who can scam what outta who, the educational system has failed and sharks will be sharks


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


 150000 miles is your estimate of a toyota's lifespan???

. My ford is 10 years old with 275000 miles and will age out of uber in 5 years, 
If I keep driving at the rate I am now there will be 500000 miles on the car, Now do your math using that number. 
$35000 / 500000 = $0.07

Having said that, I dont think depreciation is a thing to consider, as long as you have the cash or credit to replace it 
I agree however, that if you drive full time, a new car doesn't make sense, but neither does an old car

I would guess that the couple you saw, bought this car for personal use, and will drive uber just enough to pay for it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> lmao
> 35K / .60 a miles is 58,333 miles
> 
> LMAO
> ...


I get that there are minimum earnings to being profitable but they are lower than that. I know there are markets out there that come close to no profit with their pay scale. Insinuating that cars do not break is wrong. any car on any road at any time can catch a rock in the windshield. My S550 got two new windshields in it's first year. Thousands of non RS drivers pick up road debris in their tyers every day.

Major parts failure generally happen after 120,000 miles but most commonly after 175,000. This is when RS gets more expensive driving for those who live on shoestrings.


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I get that there are minimum earnings to being profitable but they are lower than that. I know there are markets out there that come close to no profit with their pay scale. Insinuating that cars do not break is wrong. any car on any road at any time can catch a rock in the windshield. My S550 got two new windshields in it's first year. Thousands of non RS drivers pick up road debris in their tyers every day.
> 
> Major parts failure generally happen after 120,000 miles but most commonly after 175,000. This is when RS gets more expensive driving for those who live on shoestrings.


yeah but you dont HAVE to change that winshield at uber lyft incorporated a rider will 1 star ya for things like that if not that theyll sure use it as an excuse to not tip how embarrissing, a basic winshield is $150 at $2 less profit per ride thats 75 rides to replace, you can still go to work in that s550 a uber lyft inc driver its a fireable offense of course things can happen at anytime but that 75 rides is 75 times more likle for such things in 5 years I have about 10K in repairs it comes to $2 for every ride given, the tires, side morrors, wipers is basic, fuel pump doh 200 rides to get tha fixed would it of failed anyway who knows doh there goes a cv joint, faggida aboutta accident that 500 rides minimum to recover oh ohs time for 4 new tires and brakes that another 200 rides, these things ad up an are real costs if its a 3 year or newer car at 100K miles you just depreciated it $10,000and now comes repair time i mean whose buying a 2017 with 100,000+ miles on it lol

so if its $2 future repairs wear and tare & $1-2 minimum gas as costs every ride and 90% of rides pay $4-6 GROSS well theres not much errpr for margin lol, apps dont care they make the same $4 on the ride no fuel, no risks, no maintenace, lol

around $1 a mile its possibe less is illegal .60 is beyond illegal and just self defeating
.60 a miles is literally what nyc cab drivers got in 1974 when big macs were .30 and minimum fares were the SAME $2 net uber lyft pays my bad sometimes they dont even pay that lmao today it snowed that means 100 17-23 minute requests no extra incentive they think im stupid enough to drive 20 minutes FOR FREE JUST to see the detail of the contract that has a 90% chance of paying $4-6 GROSS the sheer audacity to think im mentally ******ed and cant figure out $4-$4 its pure comedy

a flat tire at a job that pays minimum wage lets you buy another tire with a full days work or less, uber ya gott give 40 minimum fares thats twice the work of MINIMUM WAGE their both basic jobs 1 is legal the other is not


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> yeah but you dont HAVE to change that winshield at uber lyft incorporated a rider will 1 star ya for things like that a basic winshield is $150 at $2 less profit per ride thats 75 rides to replace, you can still go to work in that s550 a uber lyft inc driver its a fireable offense of course things can happen at anytime but that 75 rides is 75 times more likle for such things in 5 years I have about 10K in repairs it comes to $2 for every ride given, the tires, side morrors, wipers is basic, fuel pump doh 200 rides to get tha fixed would it of failed anyway who knows doh there goes a cv joint, faggida aboutta accident that 500 rides minimum to recover oh ohs time for 4 new tires and brakes that another 200 rides, these things ad up an are real costs if its a 3 year or newer car at 100K miles you just depreciated it $10,000and now comes repair time i mean whose buying a 2017 with 100,000+ miles on it lol
> 
> around $1 a mile its possibe less is illegal .60 is beyond illegal and just self defeating


I sold my 2014 Kia Sorento with 165,000 miles on it for $6500 cash. Don't beat the Sh!t out of your rig and care for it and it will retain value. Nothing ever broke on it in two years of RS other than a little plastic piece / cove in the track of the second row slider.


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I sold my 2014 Kia Sorento with 165,000 miles on it for $6500 cash. Don't beat the Sh!t out of your rig and care for it and it will retain value. Nothing ever broke on it in two years of RS other than a little plastic piece / cove in the track of the second row slider.


beat the shit out of my car?
its about to hit 300K
220K of thats uber lyft id say 190K of that is crusie control 70-80mph same airport route on one of the smoothest non trafficked expensive roads out there
its 99% used for uber
every month a $20 wally world oil change 3 sets of tires 2 sets of brakes
hardly beaten up
but hasnt cost me a dime in almost 2 years, dont even pay insurance lmao apps dont check insured when apps on amirite lol
has a few more years eligibility

in 5 years though i maybe spent $50 on car washes or vacuums though lol still dont get complaints

tldr
do what cha do
doing ride"share" in a new car or something over 10K is quite silly maybe at $2 a mile but .60 haha thats short bus material

a 6500 kia sound like it would work if it qualifies for xl but a 35K kia come on now dont be ridiculous these types shouldnt breed


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> My matrix is always earnings per mile driven


my matrix is positive cash flow over 12 months; done with the fewest days/hours possible online. 2nd target is a nice schedule C loss to offset other income.

Per hour means nothing unless you work full time and that is your salary. Just saying.


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

SHalester said:


> my matrix is positive cash flow over 12 months; done with the fewest days/hours possible online. 2nd target is a nice schedule C loss to offset other income.
> 
> Per hour means nothing unless you work full time and that is your salary. Just saying.


my matrix: is it a $50-80 airport ride? if no cancel
that means $40-70 Profit for a little over an hour round trip
every other ride is about $4 an hour
tough math i tell ya
has worked pretty good for 5 years


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> beat the shit out of my car?
> its about to hit 300K
> 220K of thats uber lyft id say 190K of that is crusie control 70-80mph same airport route on one of the smoothest non trafficked expensive roads out there
> its 99% used for uber
> ...


I bought my 19 Sorento with 11,000 miles on the odometer for $26,000 If I average 35,000 profit each year for three years and it hits 160,000 miles and I sell a three year old rig for 6,000 I will amortize out $20,000 out of 100,000.( all of which is accounted for and paid in my tax deductions)

There is still profit in this scenario, More than $80,000 profit over three years. Now when I drive it is in a market that still pays well (Seattle) and math changes from market to market

Plus my Seats are fantastic!

5 kids and 5 grandkids

Keeping it real


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

What is it with all these newbies with their years of experience and holier-than-thou attitudes...? 🤦‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️ At least it's refreshing... :roflmao:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> What is it with all these newbies with their years of experience and holier-than-thou attitudes...? &#129318;‍♂ &#129335;‍♂ At least it's refreshing... :roflmao:


It's like a return full circle to when I joined ( the first time) with all the FEAR shouters about not making money in RS. I have never made less than $70,000 gross full /PT driving and while profit is 53% of that some of that is because of my living situation. BTW even though the 47% isn't profit it is income and cash flow doing good work throughout my life.

Tax burden on $70,000 income is only $3,000

WHAT???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I love free money


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I bought my 19 Sorento with 11,000 miles on the odometer for $26,000 If I average 35,000 profit each year for three years and it hits 160,000 miles and I sell a three year old rig for 6,000 I will amortize out $20,000 out of 100,000.( all of which is accounted for and paid in my tax deductions)
> 
> There is still profit in this scenario, More than $80,000 profit over three years. Now when I drive it is in a market that still pays well (Seattle) and math changes from market to market
> 
> ...


LMAO
35K profit on .60 a mile
someone cants math
60,000 miles is $36,000 so your doing 120K per year with pax IN the ride and NO other costs
328 miles a day with a pax in the car to make your 35K in profit LMAO EVERDAY 328 miles with least 250 dead so only 500+ miles a day hahahahahahahahaha no days off & you still think youll get 6K for a ride with 360,000 miles on it oh my
sure thats the ticket
keepin it real under minimum wage son
even if you double the .60 per miles lmao

less than 4% profit at this gig and im a 1%er 5+ years my vehicle is a decade older than yours and 15K less in value every ride I do pays %50+ an hour after expenses but you gonna profit 35k a year in a 2019 hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> LMAO
> 35K profit on .60 a mile
> someone cants math
> 60,000 miles is $36,000 so your doing 120K per year with pax IN the ride and NO other costs
> ...


Reading

It's fundamental.

Stupid people say stupid things

Carry on.

Back to mommys basement with you


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> The term new should never be used in regards to a vehicle for RS driving.


It's not new anymore once it leaves a dealership...


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


Tax write off &#128521;


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


If they're buying the new car with money they earned driving on the Uber app it's a reasonable decision. Of course they are not. Since what you earn with Uber is not enough to buy, maintain or insure the car you will use, driving for Uber is not a job or a business.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

hangarcat said:


> If they're buying the new car with money they earned driving on the Uber app it's a reasonable decision. Of course they are not. Since what you earn with Uber is not enough to buy, maintain or insure the car you will use, driving for Uber is not a job or a business.


Welcome back

You were missed by some


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Reading
> 
> It's fundamental.
> 
> ...


i prefer maths
its beneficial
stupid people super scab for illegal wages and spit/piss on real hereos who stood up and died for labor laws and humans rights so labor wouldnt be treated as such but me me me $3 an hour beats zero and it's convinient...

uber on

mommy never had a basement and ive lived on my own since i was 18 no roomates as if that matters
oh it was ad hominem cuz

maths

to profit 35K a year at .60 a mile would require 365 days 500+ miles per day
only mopes drive for less than $1 a mile and less than half of rides at $1 a mile would pay legal wages lol

but i get it, beats drug tests , paper hats, and saying welcome to walmart or do you want fries with that.... and of course no schedule woohoo who cares about minimum wagem labor laws, human rights...with all those benefits haha yiu get free fries every now and then thats all that matters freedom fries


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

What is the plural form of math?
The answer is that it depends on where you are. To North American speakers of English, the word to use is "*math*", as in "I majored in *math*", and "*maths*" would sound wrong. ... The word "*mathematics*" can be considered as a *singular* and as a *plural noun*.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Guys who joined yesterday. Dont have a real clue. It takes money to make money.
Years ago. I used to drive far say 90 miles away. Stay overnight. So I would not risk driving home. And starting fresh next day. Maybe cost me $140. But earned alot


----------



## NJ Cowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> It takes money to make money.


Is that why you do wav? just about anyone can do x, but the barriers to entry for wav are beyond the financial capacity of many. It takes money to do wav, but can one also make money these days with wav?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

No. When I travel . I go to places their are no wav.
Wav is dead now. People are not going out. Plus. Uber controls how many rides you get. So go buy a used $15,000 x wav with 4 seats and see what you can earn. I have my own base over 4 years...some weeks they give you 2 rides full time..


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NJ Cowboy said:


> Is that why you do wav? just about anyone can do x, but the barriers to entry for wav are beyond the financial capacity of many. It takes money to do wav, but can one also make money these days with wav?


What the heck is WAV?


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

bobby747 said:


> Guys who joined yesterday. Dont have a real clue. It takes money to make money.
> Years ago. I used to drive far say 90 miles away. Stay overnight. So I would not risk driving home. And starting fresh next day. Maybe cost me $140. But earned alot


you earned whats called being homeless, sleeping in your car $140 at .60 a mile 233 miles with PAX IN car so least 200 miles with NO pax so almost 500 miles at 60 mpth almost 10 hours driving per day

sounds risky to me

real money is anything above minimum wage
anything less is modern slavery
.60 a mile is from 1974
its possible to profit still around $1 a mile but most of those are ILLEGAL too
$2 a mile is 2004 so 15 years ago
Thats real money and after costs a lil over minimum wage

but uber on i suppose beats a paper hat and sleeping in a bed i guess as im sure you didnt count the 6+ hours of your time curled up in the backseat

but hey maybe youre on xl what do i know
apparently website staus proves real world driving stats


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Poppoppop you dont know what you are talking about.
You dont know jack shit I dont sleep in my car. Or work 7 days a week.think before you open your mouth.


----------



## NJ Cowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> you earned whats called being homeless, sleeping in your car $140 at .60 a mile 233 miles with PAX IN car so least 200 miles with NO pax so almost 500 miles at 60 mpth almost 10 hours driving per day
> 
> sounds risky to me
> 
> ...


To @sodapoppoppopp , @bobby747 is arguably the world's foremost authority on rideshare driving. He has a long history of success in this industry and is highly esteemed and respected by many in the up.net community. 
I have read many of his 9000+ postings and have learned so much from reading his stuff. l learned rideshare, wav, pizza delivery, detailing Caddillacs, and a lot of other information from him. He's a really all around nice guy with a wealth of information to share.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am not the worlds most authority on ride share. I have in 6 years. I bust ass. And my comments are here that it can still be doable. But it's harder and harder. I been off now awhile. This examples are from a while back. I will do this job only a short time longer. Than move forward . So many know tons more than me and post. Look on youtube under chi. Guy . SOB works 7 days a week doing door dash now. 
I want a life. When I first started. Uber x . I never did a morning ever all early afternoon till the wee hours with surge. That nyc trip was a 1.3x xl.. garbage by standards but the tip helped and I got rides all the way back from n.j. 
Cowboy u comment alot. wexes advice even though we have different opinions alot is sound. Get a real job. This gig is at the end.
Also if if buy a wav. You are completely stupid. 
Besides lack of rides.
Everyday is your last with both companies. Deactivated can be 1 passenger away. Stop praising me so much. I just have common sense.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> Poppoppop you dont know what you are talking about.
> You dont know jack shit I dont sleep in my car. Or work 7 days a week.think before you open your mouth.


Popopopopopopop Is a fourth or more handle for this troll who always just sits around insulting people from his moms basement


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m actually surprised that idiot isn’t banned yet. Been several days already.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Christ, how often does your Mazda break down that its economical to spend 14k /year on a rental?
> 
> 1175/month, wow.


its not how often but how long it takes to get repaired. its a 2006 so the dealerships no longer carry any parts in stock. Some of the car parts and repair places cant get the right parts. the mazda dealers are notoriously small and slow. It just took 15 days for the dealer to look at the car after I hit a curb and all they did was replace the battery, change a rim/tire, and look at the suspension. They blamed it on a new system that didn't carry over 30+ appointments that got them backlogged. I actually stopped them from doing an alignment because they wanted to remove the front bumper...the car is really low and has damage from the curb. They didn't call me for two days and I had to walk in and tell them we were done and that I would be taking the car.

tldr: the mazda dealerships suck and take a minimum of 1 week to fix anything on my car. 2 weeks is normal here


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TBone said:


> its not how often but how long it takes to get repaired. its a 2006 so the dealerships no longer carry any parts in stock. Some of the car parts and repair places cant get the right parts. the mazda dealers are notoriously small and slow. It just took 15 days for the dealer to look at the car after I hit a curb and all they did was replace the battery, change a rim/tire, and look at the suspension. They blamed it on a new system that didn't carry over 30+ appointments that got them backlogged. I actually stopped them from doing an alignment because they wanted to remove the front bumper...the car is really low and has damage from the curb. They didn't call me for two days and I had to walk in and tell them we were done and that I would be taking the car.
> 
> tldr: the mazda dealerships suck and take a minimum of 1 week to fix anything on my car. 2 weeks is normal here


Mazda is preparing to leave the North American market. 90% chance they are not here in 2024.

They don't make a truck

Americans love trucks.


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


They must be a new burn drivers with diapers still up on their behinds. I won't even consider a beat up 1996 kia 2 cylinder for uber x paying rates !


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


Why, why why? Why would anyone want to use a brand new car for rideshare. A hybrid highlander that qualifies for XL would make more sense. At the low base rates for Uber-X, pax deserve nothing newer than a 7 - 10 year old vehicle.:coolio::coolio::coolio:


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why, why why? Why would anyone want to use a brand new car for rideshare. A hybrid highlander that qualifies for XL would make more sense. At the low base rates for Uber-X, pax deserve nothing newer than a 7 - 10 year old vehicle.:coolio::coolio::coolio:


Plenty of ants will and do. Especially if they don't know anything about cars they want to have the warranty and reliability of a new car.
For a lot of people on this forum that isn't clueless about cars drive 2nd hand or even 5th hand vehicles.

Got a person on this forum from OZ that drives a Lexus SUV for Uber. Before that he was driving in beat up old POS for years and got sick and tired of old beat up POS and got himself something nice to sit and drive in that comfortable.

I'm kind of guilty of that as well bought a Comfort/XL spec SUV vehicle 2nd hand of course but when new this was 45k US dollars. It like riding on clouds. I wouldn't get behind a cheapo sedan for any period of time ever again. Not because the riders deserve a car like that because I deserve to put my rear and body in a comfortable car for myself to drive. My comfort is more important. If that indirectly benefits the rider so be it.

I've driven in old POS for a million miles in my lifetime so I"m well and truly over driving POS cars. Those that still wants to it is up to personnel preference.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> At the moment I'm Ubering with a 2008 Toyota Yaris. The value of the car is $4k tops.
> 
> The last car I used was a Camry Hybrid. Bought for $3,900 with 222,000 miles and sold to an insurance company when it was totalled at 347,000 miles for $5,700. So depreciation on it was -$0.014 cents per mile. I earned 1.4 cents in appreciation every mile I drove it. &#129315; That was not a usual occurrence, though. If I had sold the car at 347,000 miles, it would have been worth around $2,800 - depreciation would have been less than 1 cent per mile.
> 
> ...


The Toyota Yaris is the absolute best vehicle to ride-share delivery in. It's tied for third best gas mileage of any non electric or hybrid vehicle and it's reliability ratings are off the charts. It is the most economical car ever made. I made 85,000 this year ride-sharing and it only cost me about 3500 to operate my Yaris. It required nothing other than fuel, oil changes, and new tires. I did have to spend about a thousand dollars at body shops because I hit two deer but that's not the cars fault.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

NJ Cowboy said:


> I recently went car shopping with a friend in the market for a new car. While at a Toyota dealership, we saw a youngish couple all excited while taking delivery of a brand new Toyota Venza hybrid.
> 
> I noticed that one of the first things they did was to affix uber and lyft decals to the vehicle while the salesman explained the features of their brand new car.
> 
> ...


I Uber with a 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid. 58000 original miles. I
I paid $15,000. I get 42 to 45 MPG. I only use this car to Uber..I have another car for personal use. Therefore, all miles in the Hybrid (pickup to dropoff as well as dropoff to pickup...at 58¢ per mile.
Do the math...I am making money


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

lolz!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The super uber said:


> I Uber with a 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid. 58000 original miles. I
> I paid $15,000. I get 42 to 45 MPG. I only use this car to Uber..I have another car for personal use. Therefore, all miles in the Hybrid (pickup to dropoff as well as dropoff to pickup...at 58¢ per mile.
> Do the math...I am making money


Not possible to "do the math" with the figures you posted. From your numbers, it's only possible to work out your total mileage deduction.

Profit = revenue - costs. In order to work out if you are making money, these additional figures would be required for the same period:

- Revenue after Uber/Lyft fees
- Operating expenses:
- Gasoline
- Maintenance
- Repairs
- Insurance
- Car washes & cleaning
- Value of the car now (to calculate depreciation expense)


----------



## Scorpio5310 (Feb 11, 2021)

I rent a car for $249 pw plus $0.10 per km.

It's probably no great deal, but I'm new at this and I have no commitment. I can cancel at a week's notice.


----------

